# 25000 with  25111



## codedog (Sep 24, 2010)

Can I CODE 25111 WITH 25000 ?

HERE IS THE OP NOTE 

Diagnosis : left wrist de quervains tenosynovitis with tendon sheath ganglion, as well as small ectostosis deep to the tendons 

Procedure 

After site was prepped and draped and time out called, an incision was made in transferse fashion approximately 1 cm proximal t the radial styloid. The superficial radial nerves were retracted gently. She was noted to have what happen to be a tendon sheath ganglion superficially. It was excised and sent to pathlogy and the first compartment was released using a Beaver blade. Ther was noted to be copious amount of tenosynovitis. A specimen of this was also sent to pathlogy and after the release, upon futher evalustion, there was a bony prominence, sharp, underneath the tendons. The tendons were retracted. A beaver blade was used to delinate this an a rongeur was used to smooth it out toa flat surface. 
 The wound was irrigated. There was no subluxation of the tendons on range of motion Clousure with a 4-0 nylon suture was performed, injections from 0.5 % plain Marcaine locally andapplication of a dressing, and a thumb spica splint . 

25000, WITH 25111? AND what about the debridement of the ectostosis, ? thanks


----------



## codedog (Sep 27, 2010)

i think i can


----------

